# TOMMY III



## music6000 (Jun 6, 2020)

Now this Pedal sounds Good!
Number 2 Build of 3 month USPS Shipping issue!
I nicknamed it ''Retaliate'' pedal.
The Painted Finish should say it all!!! :


----------



## music6000 (Jun 6, 2020)

The whole enclosure was painted Metallic Gold, Taped & Metallic Brown on the sides.
The Graphic on top was matched to the Metallic Brown!.


----------



## cooder (Jun 6, 2020)

Nice and captured the Vemuram look very well there! Well played...
Still looking to see the schematic of it....


----------



## Barry (Jun 6, 2020)

Man that thing must be worth BIG bucks!


----------



## music6000 (Jun 7, 2020)

Barry said:


> Man that thing must be worth BIG bucks!


I'm araid so, a Limited Edition!


----------



## TheSin (Jun 7, 2020)

Nice! How’s it sound?


----------



## markuus (Jun 18, 2020)

@music6000 is the footswitch connected to the board with resistors? Is there a specific reason for that?

Looks amazing! I'm looking at doing my own Tommy III build as well.


----------



## music6000 (Jun 18, 2020)

markuus said:


> @music6000 is the footswitch connected to the board with resistors? Is there a specific reason for that?
> 
> Looks amazing! I'm looking at doing my own Tommy III build as well.


They are 0 ohm Resistors, Same as using a Jumper or a Link
They are designed so a Machine can Hold on to them for placing in Circuits.
They look Cool, they have a single Black ring in the centre!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jun 19, 2020)

music6000 said:


> They are 0 ohm Resistors, Same as using a Jumper or a Link



What's the tolerance on them?  Did you measure them to make sure they were really zero ohms?  If you find any that are less than zero ohms, contact me privately, I have a business proposition.


----------



## benny_profane (Jun 19, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> What's the tolerance on them?  Did you measure them to make sure they were really zero ohms?  If you find any that are less than zero ohms, contact me privately, I have a business proposition.


I think you want a tunnel diode.


----------



## music6000 (Jun 20, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> What's the tolerance on them?  Did you measure them to make sure they were really zero ohms?  If you find any that are less than zero ohms, contact me privately, I have a business proposition.


They all measured around 0 Misn*ohm*ers!!!


----------



## Travis (Jan 2, 2021)

Hi! Awesome build!!

 Just a question:

 It's possible to mod the Tommy III components to get closer to the vemuram sound??

Thanks


----------

